

DropBox CDN - iSloth
http://cdnpoint.com/2011/07/dropbox-cdn/

======
tybris
You can actually make your public folder available through CloudFront by
creating a distribution and pointing it at the Dropbox web servers.
Unfortunately, it's a bit of a risky business, since all the other Dropbox
users will be able to use your distribution as well.

------
tnorthcutt
_Considering that DropBox is designed/developed for a end user backup
service..._

No, no, no. Dropbox is NOT a backup service.

~~~
iSloth
It's just a user friendly backup service...

~~~
tnorthcutt
No, it's not. If you're connected to the internet and have sync turned on, and
accidentally/mistakenly delete a file, that change is synced to your account.
You can recover it for some period of time, but not indefinitely. Same thing
with a virus/malware/etc. - changes are synced very quickly.

------
dsmithn
DropBox (and other file sharing sites) are blocked at my work, so I hope if
this takes off, people use some sort of proxy.

